# Adapting to 4" S&D



## LinkC (Aug 15, 2008)

Any tips on adapting a 2-1/2" ShopVac hose to 4" s&d? 

And at the other end, how do I get from the S&D to the DC? (HF 2hp) 
Thanks...


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

try a 4x2 reducer. the 2 inch side should be around 2-1/2 inches inside diameter. you might have to adapt from schedule 40 to the s&d.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Other than hooking the two different sizes together, what are you trying to do? I doubt if you'll get enough air movement from a 2½" shop vac hose to move much through a 4" S&D pipe.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It's possible to connect 4" to the 2.5". I guess the question is, which way are you going? Do you want the adapter to slip INSIDE the hose, or do you have a fitting on the hose to slip into the adapter?

Typically you would use a 4 to 2.5 inch dust collection reducer. The 4" will slip INSIDE the S&D pipe, and you can use short (3/8" sheet metal screws to hold them together, and then caulk the seam to seal it up...

Depending on the hose, 4" DC hose can be worked over 4" S&D pipe no problem...
http://youtu.be/24gFgttTub0

Mind you, the 2.5" restriction will reduce your dust collector's air flow quite a bit. If possible, upsize the port you are connecting to to a 4"...


----------



## LinkC (Aug 15, 2008)

All the ports on my Shopsmith are 2.5. (tablesaw, bandsaw, jointer and lathe "hood") I assume they are made to accept a standard Shop Vac hose. I suppose I could adapt from 4", but would still have only 2.5 at the port. Modifying the actual ports would be difficult (and impossible for the tablesaw... there isn't room). And the radial port is even smaller! 1.25" maybe... I think I can "Goop" a hose fitting into a 4" endcap. My 4" hose has wire embedded in it. I FINALLY wrestled it onto the s/d by stretching it overnight with a wooden screwclamp stuck into the end!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, to say the least, 2.5" is far from ideal. (Actually 4" isn't ideal either.). Mind you, I use mine reduced to 2.5 on my jointer and planer (both bench top models with 2.5" ports. And it works fine, but neither machine produces much dust, just shavings. My miter saw is a nightmare of dust spewing forth... 

I would certainly run an air filter when doing dusty operations like sanding / sawing.


----------

